# WTB: Hagen T5HO Glo



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm starting a high tech tank (36 x 20 x20 approx 60 gallons) I'm planning to get pressurized co2 and dose pps. The guy at my lfs says the 36" Hagen T5HO Glo fixture should be adequate with 2 life-glo bulbs. They're 2X39w. He states that they're about 96 lumens/watt which should be plenty to grow foregound plants like HC, glosso, or hairgrass. Should i get it? or save up the scratch for a 4 X 39 fixture? I just don't want to run into any roadblocks with the lighting. Any input or experience would be appreciated thanx.


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Watts per gallon is a rule that no longer applies when aquariums are concerned. Watts are what powers the bulbs, nothing more. PAR is what you'll want to concern yourself with. I've thrown this thread out quite a bit, but it's extremely useful. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

Also, I use the Hagen GLO's, they're a very good fixture.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

csmith said:


> Watts per gallon is a rule that no longer applies when aquariums are concerned. Watts are what powers the bulbs, nothing more. PAR is what you'll want to concern yourself with. I've thrown this thread out quite a bit, but it's extremely useful. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html
> 
> Also, I use the Hagen GLO's, they're a very good fixture.


 
Thanks for the info csmith. So if i'm understanding this correctly, since the study hoppy did was with 1 t5ho bulb, and that put the high light threshold at 16 inches from light source, I should be fine with 2 bulbs, yeah?


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

One thing to consider with the Hagen GLO is that they are very narrow fixtures and the bulbs are close together. A two-bulb Hagen GLO fixture may not give you the kind of coverage you need, the intensity will be fine. I think for a tank that is 20" front to back you would be better off with either two single bulb fixtures that you can spread out or a 4 bulb fixture with individual on/off switches on each bank of two bulbs (two double bulb fixtures or one double and one single spread out would also work better for you). That way you can alternate banks of bulbs during the photo period for better coverage without overdosing on light intensity. The other option is hanging a fixture which will also give better coverage and control over light intensity.

Suggest you also look at Catalina Aquarium fixtures. Very well liked on these forums, good quality, prices and customer service and they will custom make a fixture for you for very little additional cost. One of their 3-bulb fixtures (with one bulb on its own circuit) put into one of their wider housings would work great for a tank that is 20" front to back.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

Well i picked it up today. Came with 2 bulbs: 1 Life-glo (6700K) 1 Power-glo (18000K), PLUS a free timer. Not bad for about $135. Shouldn't i ditch the power-glo bulb though? I've been reading on these and other forums it's not really useful


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

yes ditch the power glo


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

The Power Glo is fine if you like the look of it. I used one in combination with a Life Glo before switching to Giesemanns. I liked the appearance of a Power Glo with a Life Glo more than two Life Glo's. Two Life Glo's was a bit too green for me and the Power Glo seemed to balance it out a bit more and highlight the colors in the plants and fish and it grew plants just fine. When it comes time for you to replace the Hagen bulbs give Giesemann consideration.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeff5614 said:


> When it comes time for you to replace the Hagen bulbs give Giesemann consideration.


Midday Sun or Aquaflora? I read on another forum the Aquamedic Planta bulb is good too. Which one to put with the Life-glo?


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

There is no reason you can't use the Powerglo bulb and grow plants. I don't see any reason for you to spend money on replacement bulbs yet unless you don't like the way the tank looks with the stock bulbs.

A lot of people like mixing the Giesemann midday with an aquaflora.

What bulbs to mix is a matter of personal taste, though. Until you try a given combo there is no way to tell if you are going to like it or not. Another good reason to save your money for now.

Hope you enjoy the new fixture!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mr BrownThumb said:


> Midday Sun or Aquaflora? I read on another forum the Aquamedic Planta bulb is good too. Which one to put with the Life-glo?


Midday and Aquaflora combo.


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't be so quick to replace a brand new bulb. Set it up, check it out, see if you like the look. I have the Life-GLO/Power-GLO combo in both of my light fixtures and they grow plants just fine.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

csmith said:


> Don't be so quick to replace a brand new bulb. Set it up, check it out, see if you like the look. I have the Life-GLO/Power-GLO combo in both of my light fixtures and they grow plants just fine.


Looks is only secondary to function. I just want to get the maximum out of the unit i have. my understanding is the power-glo is outside of the functional kelvin range to be effective, right? i'm still a n:icon_conf:icon_confb so i'm looking to the village to help me get this baby off the ground. Thanx again all...


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

You have a 20 inch tall tank. Lets say you have 3 inches of substrate. 1 T-5 bulb 17 inches from the substrate (20 inch tank - 3 inch substrate) is still _really_ good lighting. Conversely, you can add another bulb and have so much "useable" light you'll probably be trimming 2-3 times a week, and that's not mentioning the algae you're probably going to battle as you constantly have to adjust your CO2 and go to crazy levels of EI dosing. Like I said, I run both of these bulbs just fine in two fixtures.

It's your money/tank/decision. I'm just telling you it'll work if you let it.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Give the Hagen bulbs a try first. The PowerGlo grows plants too and the LifeGlo/PowerGlo combo isn't bad looking either. I was just suggesting you look into Giesemanns when you're ready to replace the Hagens for whatever reason.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

so no more light? would that be overkill? oh btw how high should i mount it, flush or raise it up a little for better coverage?


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

No more light. I'd personally raise it atleast 5 inches if not a little more. Mine are 10 inches above the tank and I still have to trim once a week.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

csmith said:


> No more light. I'd personally raise it atleast 5 inches if not a little more. Mine are 10 inches above the tank and I still have to trim once a week.


what do u have in the tank csmith? pressurized co2? what kind of foreground carpet plants? ferts? lighting regimen?


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr BrownThumb said:


> what do u have in the tank csmith? pressurized co2? what kind of foreground carpet plants? ferts? lighting regimen?


In my 20 gallon I just added glosso as the foreground (which isn't really a foreground because I gave it it's own side of the tank), but it hasn't taken hold yet as it's a new addition. I also have various stems. I'm using pressurized CO2 that comes on one hour before lights and goes off one hour before and is diffused through a modified needlewheel. I dose EI with lights on at 12 PM and off at 9 PM.
My 55 gallon (it has the same bulbs, just longer fixture obviously) is currently DSMing until the lilaeopsis mauritiana grows in a little better/thicker.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you were to use one bulb to light a 20 inch front to back depth tank, with the bulb sitting in the middle of the top of the tank, you would have poorly lighted upper front and back areas - those would be outside the "cone" of light from the bulb. As a result the stem plants would all grow towards the middle of the tank to stay in good light. And, with the one bulb lower plants would be in the shadows of the upper plants. For that reason alone having more than one bulb is a good idea.

Two T5HO bulbs close together will give you very high light directly under them, with the intensity dropping off near the front and back. For this reason alone, using a pair of two bulb fixtures spaced 10 inches apart, roughly, would be a better choice. That should give you fairly uniform, high light, possibly too high, over the entire substrate.

I think I would want to use two single bulb T5HO fixtures, spaced 10 inches apart, to get the best of both worlds - high medium light, with minimal shadowing, and good uniformity of the lighting. Finding single bulb T5HO fixtures isn't nearly as easy as finding two bulb fixtures, but there are some.

One more option is to get a four bulb fixture, but hang it a foot or so above the top of the tank. This gives you good uniformity, and high, but not too high intensity. An advantage of doing this is the ease of getting into the tank with your hands for minor maintenance as soon as you see a need for it. And, I think it looks good.

You have several choices that will work.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

Hoppy, 
How about putting another life-glo bulb instead of the power-glo, and put the highest setting on the bracket?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It makes only a small difference which bulb you use. I suspect they all produce about the same PAR, even though some look brighter than others, because their lux output is greater - lux is weighted to the human eye response, and PAR to the plant response.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

So since the difference is negligible, shall i still raise it to the highest setting thus raising the 'cone'?


----------

